# Omni RTA from Shado



## Rob Fisher

Thread to chat about the Omni!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say I rather like the look of the Omni but the fact I can't use my own drip tips annoys me and I don't know why they do this... but problem fixed! I now have my own drip tip installed and it fits just fine.

Initial impressions are the flavour is great... dual coils are not normally my thing but this is a really good tank for flavour! More after I have spent some time with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

subscribed. Would love to know more about this tank


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> subscribed. Would love to know more about this tank



@Amir I'm not a fan of dual coils at all but I have to say this is a very interesting tank from a flavour point of view... @BigGuy was spot on about the great flavour. I'm going to take it out and about today (along with my Billet Box's) and see how it does out in the wild and how long it will be before I have to refill... which I think will be quite often based on the enhanced flavour I'm getting from it.


----------



## Amir

Sounds quite similar in personality to the 24mm Petri RTA. Very similar deck, dual coil and minimal capacity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000

Have spent about a month with this RTA and I have it in daily use. Looks awesome, feels solid, very nice deck which is simple to work with and wicking is a pleasure. I have never had a single leak or dry hit issue, the wicking seems to be very forgiving. In terms of looks and performance this RTA is incredible and the flavour is outstanding. 

From the Grimm Green first review on it he really is seeing it for the first time so althought his name is on the box its just a marketing tactic but I dont really care. Another reviewer mentioned that this has exact designs of parts from certain Wotofo products which I haven't used. He was quite convinced but I don't know if this is true. Interestingly though, the package did include spares in a little black and red packet with a COMP WIRE label which happens to be the identical one that Wotofo supplies with their products. So there seems to be some Wotofo going on somewhere, but the looks are worlds apart. COMP WIRE packet but no wire at all included.

The airflow ring comes off when trying to unscrew the tank. The threads are very disappointing especially in this price category. I'm told the threading is finer but it doesn't seem to work too well for me.

Threading is my only major concern, other than that, what a superb all-rounder with outstanding flavour, you definitely need one.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig

M5000 said:


> Have spent about a month with this RTA and I have it in daily use. Looks awesome, feels solid, very nice deck which is simple to work with and wicking is a pleasure. I have never had a single leak or dry hit issue, the wicking seems to be very forgiving. In terms of looks and performance this RTA is incredible and the flavour is outstanding.
> 
> From the Grimm Green first review on it he really is seeing it for the first time so althought his name is on the box its just a marketing tactic but I dont really care. Another reviewer mentioned that this has exact designs of parts from certain Wotofo products which I haven't used. He was quite convinced but I don't know if this is true. Interestingly though, the package did include spares in a little black and red packet with a COMP WIRE label which happens to be the identical one that Wotofo supplies with their products. So there seems to be some Wotofo going on somewhere, but the looks are worlds apart. COMP WIRE packet but no wire at all included.
> 
> The airflow ring comes off when trying to unscrew the tank. The threads are very disappointing especially in this price category. I'm told the threading is finer but it doesn't seem to work too well for me.
> 
> Threading is my only major concern, other than that, what a superb all-rounder with outstanding flavour, you definitely need one.


It does look similar to the Wotofo Conqueror Mini but side by side they are different. Wotofo packages it and supplies the spares for SHADO but SHADO is not a subsidiary of Wotofo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

I see these are making a comeback and for good reason from what I’ve read. 

Anyone else feel like sharing if they have one now or have owned an Omni?


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> I see these are making a comeback and for good reason from what I’ve read.
> 
> Anyone else feel like sharing if they have one now or have owned an Omni?


This rta is king for desserts! Untouchable in my opinion. I've never tried my fruity profiles in it because my desserts are so good in here I fear messing up the system! It's an absolute pain to master the wicking and coil position but man oh man is it worth it, and honestly I love a challenging rta. Win in my books

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> This rta is king for desserts! Untouchable in my opinion. I've never tried my fruity profiles in it because my desserts are so good in here I fear messing up the system! It's an absolute pain to master the wicking and coil position but man oh man is it worth it, and honestly I love a challenging rta. Win in my books


Well now I want one even more. 

Been eyeballing it for a while now so I just might give in and grab one.


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> Well now I want one even more.
> 
> Been eyeballing it for a while now so I just might give in and grab one.


At the price it's retailing for i must say it's the best value for money in the vaping industry currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> At the price it's retailing for i must say it's the best value for money in the vaping industry currently.


That’s what I was hoping to hear. 

Now to sneak it past my wife without her noticing new gear

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MRHarris1

@Paul33 check out The Vape Den. On special for R340.00. I have one and loving it.

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/tanks/products/shado-vapor-omni-rta

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> This rta is king for desserts! Untouchable in my opinion. I've never tried my fruity profiles in it because my desserts are so good in here I fear messing up the system! It's an absolute pain to master the wicking and coil position but man oh man is it worth it, and honestly I love a challenging rta. Win in my books


Do you mind sharing some pics of your coil positioning @Jengz if you have some?

Also what ID coils are you using? 2.5mm or 3mm?

My Omni comes tomorrow so finding what I can in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> Do you mind sharing some pics of your coil positioning @Jengz if you have some?
> 
> Also what ID coils are you using? 2.5mm or 3mm?
> 
> My Omni comes tomorrow so finding what I can in the meantime.


No pics atm... I had 2.5mm aliens in with the coil position in such a way that the top half of the coil can be seen when looking at it from the side.

I've tried a massive 4.5mm build single coil but it just wasn't the same so I slapped in 3mm aliens now about 2 mins ago. As soon as I get a chance to vape on it I'll let you know what I find better

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

I picked up an omni over the weekend, fantastic tank! I used 2.5mm aliens and it works great. The coil height is maybe 2mm above the airflow holes. I haven’t tested 3mm but from the size of the airflow holes I reckon 2.5mm would outperform 3mm from an airflow point of view. I followed @BigGuy wicking tutorial and it’s wicking like a charm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

I am using 28/38 fused clapped 2.5 ID and the flavour is in point. Agree with @Jengz this rta shines with dessert profiles.


----------



## Jengz

Faheem777 said:


> I picked up an omni over the weekend, fantastic tank! I used 2.5mm aliens and it works great. The coil height is maybe 2mm above the airflow holes. I haven’t tested 3mm but from the size of the airflow holes I reckon 2.5mm would outperform 3mm from an airflow point of view. I followed @BigGuy wicking tutorial and it’s wicking like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 160998


I wick very differently to this so I should try this next time I wick the omni


----------



## Faheem777

Jengz said:


> I wick very differently to this so I should try this next time I wick the omni



Definitely worth a go, possibly the first time I ever wicked an rta and it came out perfect the first time  Out of curiosity how do you wick yours ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Faheem777 said:


> I picked up an omni over the weekend, fantastic tank! I used 2.5mm aliens and it works great. The coil height is maybe 2mm above the airflow holes. I haven’t tested 3mm but from the size of the airflow holes I reckon 2.5mm would outperform 3mm from an airflow point of view. I followed @BigGuy wicking tutorial and it’s wicking like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 160998


So looking from the side you’d see half the coil?


----------



## Faheem777

Paul33 said:


> So looking from the side you’d see half the coil?



I can’t remember. You can use the pic below as a guide for coil leg length. Where the leg meets jig I cut that portion off (circled in red in the pic). Thereafter when you place the coil it should be around 2-3mm above airflow holes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Faheem777 said:


> I can’t remember. You can use the pic below as a guide for coil leg length. Where the leg meets jig I cut that portion off (circled in red in the pic). Thereafter when you place the coil it should be around 2-3mm above airflow holes.
> View attachment 161038


That takes the guesswork out of it. Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Faheem777 said:


> Definitely worth a go, possibly the first time I ever wicked an rta and it came out perfect the first time  Out of curiosity how do you wick yours ?


I cut my wicks a tad bit longer and fold them over into the deck... Will take a Pic when I can... Abrar from sirvape wicked it like this for me when I bought it and it just worked so well so never changed it. With the coils... 2.5mm give a a better vape, 3mm is also quite good but the 2.5mm aliens were just superb

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> I cut my wicks a tad bit longer and fold them over into the deck... Will take a Pic when I can... Abrar from sirvape wicked it like this for me when I bought it and it just worked so well so never changed it. With the coils... 2.5mm give a a better vape, 3mm is also quite good but the 2.5mm aliens were just superb


Thanks bud.


----------



## veecee

Single coil placement and wicks @Paul33









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

veecee said:


> Single coil placement and wicks @Paul33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks @veecee 

What’s the spec on that coil? Looks so purty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

single coil but with coil over the airflow the airflow only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I like this rta so far. Simple Ni80 build with some custard. Very very tasty.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hakhan

Paul33 said:


> I like this rta so far. Simple Ni80 build with some custard. Very very tasty.
> 
> View attachment 161133


the shado was made for the noisy or versa vica
@Paul33 check out the drip tips from bearded viking. they are super comfy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Hakhan said:


> the shado was made for the noisy or versa vica
> @Paul33 check out the drip tips from bearded viking. they are super comfy


Which drip tip from Bearded Vinking will fit on it? My omni will be arriving on Friday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Hakhan said:


> the shado was made for the noisy or versa vica
> @Paul33 check out the drip tips from bearded viking. they are super comfy


I see this. Gonna throw some Clapton’s in there later. These little ni80 coils ramp waaaaaaaaaay too fast for me. 

But otherwise this tank is really cool. 

Which drip tips from Brent will fit? Are they on his website?


----------



## CaliGuy

veecee said:


> Single coil placement and wicks @Paul33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Now this looks like it’s going to be a super juicy and moist vape. If only I could get along with dual coils tanks, for some or other reason they just don’t gel with me so now I just give them all a skip.

Will say that this OMNI Shadow is one sexy looking tank, like gear that looks minimal like the Dvarw for example and would buy the OMNI for its looks alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

CaliGuy said:


> Now this looks like it’s going to be a super juicy and moist vape. If only I could get along with dual coils tanks, for some or other reason they just don’t gel with me so now I just give them all a skip.
> 
> Will say that this OMNI Shadow is one sexy looking tank, like gear that looks minimal like the Dvarw for example and would buy the OMNI for its looks alone.


I like dual RDA’s and haven’t had a rta for ages but this Omni is very cool so I had to get one. 

Threw these in now:




And it’s really really tasty at 50w. Little bit hot for my liking on the cricket in parallel mode but maybe a set of Clapton’s at 0.3 ish would be awesome.

These came out at 0.17ohm.

I might take one out and add a wrap and try it as a single coil along the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Juan_G said:


> Which drip tip from Bearded Vinking will fit on it? My omni will be arriving on Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

Paul33 said:


> I see this. Gonna throw some Clapton’s in there later. These little ni80 coils ramp waaaaaaaaaay too fast for me.
> 
> But otherwise this tank is really cool.
> 
> Which drip tips from Brent will fit? Are they on his website?


got them from SV; he made them for the shado.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hakhan said:


> SV



SV?


----------



## Hakhan

Paul33 said:


> SV?


sir vape, don't think they have it on their website got it at the store

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Was all fun and games until it just dumped a tank of juice. Not charmed. 

I think it might be cause I filled with higher PG juice. Still very odd. 

Will fiddle and faff with it in the morning.


----------



## veecee

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @veecee
> 
> What’s the spec on that coil? Looks so purty


Flatwire UK 22g flatsixty (ni60), 3mm id, resistance at 0.35 ohms iirc. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I honestly don't get why people still bother with RTA's, seems like every single one has issues. Wicking too thick, wicking too thin, turn upside down after fill, don't leave almost empty tank over night, use big coil, use small coil, etc etc etc. I have not heard of a single RTA without issues in the past year. Every design seems to have flaws and/or major bad batches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I honestly don't get why people still bother with RTA's, seems like every single one has issues. Wicking too thick, wicking too thin, turn upside down after fill, don't leave almost empty tank over night, use big coil, use small coil, etc etc etc. I have not heard of a single RTA without issues in the past year. Every design seems to have flaws and/or major bad batches.


These are the reasons I went off rta’s in the first place. 

My wife rolled her eyes at me when I got this one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> These are the reasons I went off rta’s in the first place.
> 
> My wife rolled her eyes at me when I got this one.


I too have been privy to "that" eye roll...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I honestly don't get why people still bother with RTA's, seems like every single one has issues. Wicking too thick, wicking too thin, turn upside down after fill, don't leave almost empty tank over night, use big coil, use small coil, etc etc etc. I have not heard of a single RTA without issues in the past year. Every design seems to have flaws and/or major bad batches.


Sometimes it's nice to have a challenge and eventually succeed where the reward is an amazing vape. 

It's Not always leka to just win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jengz said:


> Sometimes it's nice to have a challenge and eventually succeed where the reward is an amazing vape.
> 
> It's Not always leka to just win.



There's a lot of things i like in Life, Sukkel is nie een van hulle nie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> There's a lot of things i like in Life, Sukkel is nie een van hulle nie.


My hele lewe is alles so gestructure... My vape lewe ek Hou so n bietjie van alles what Mal is

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jengz said:


> My hele lewe is alles so gestructure... My vape lewe ek Hou so n bietjie van alles what Mal is


I agree, I want to be challenged, but that is why I'm starting juice DIY and finally getting a chance to start building my own PWM and mech mods. Challenges are great, maar nie sukkel nie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Anyways, hope all you gents come right with your OMNI's, may you have many happy and pleasurable Vapes from it. Don't want to derail or go too far off topic on this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Faheem777 said:


> I picked up an omni over the weekend, fantastic tank! I used 2.5mm aliens and it works great. The coil height is maybe 2mm above the airflow holes. I haven’t tested 3mm but from the size of the airflow holes I reckon 2.5mm would outperform 3mm from an airflow point of view. I followed @BigGuy wicking tutorial and it’s wicking like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 160998


 @Faheem777 was the wicking guide accessible via a link or just something you saw him do whilst in store bud?


----------



## Hakhan

Ruwaid said:


> @Faheem777 was the wicking guide accessible via a link or just something you saw him do whilst in store bud?


you can find it on YouTube


----------



## Ruwaid

Many thanks @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

What he said. Side note, I tried a single coil build yesterday and it works surprisingly very well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Faheem777 said:


> What he said. Side note, I tried a single coil build yesterday and it works surprisingly very well.


What coil?

I've been waiting to try a single coil in this tank. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777

Reddy_D said:


> What coil?
> 
> I've been waiting to try a single coil in this tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Coil Company Alien. You need a nice beefy coil on their imo.


----------



## Reddy_D

Faheem777 said:


> Coil Company Alien. You need a nice beefy coil on their imo.


Definitely. I actually want to try a framed staple and see how it goes. Dual coil is nice but I prefer single coil as of late. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

tomcat said:


> Could you please upload a pic of your wicking and coil position, I can't seem to get the Omni to stop leaking






The only ones I have at the moment... Make sure you can see half the coil on top on the deck when you look from the side. 

Then cut your wicks longer and fold them backward toward the coil where the fold of the cotton is visible through the wicking holes. Also ensure a small piece of cotton protrudes out of the each wicking hole. 

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat

Jengz said:


> View attachment 164673
> View attachment 164674
> 
> The only ones I have at the moment... Make sure you can see half the coil on top on the deck when you look from the side.
> 
> Then cut your wicks longer and fold them backward toward the coil where the fold of the cotton is visible through the wicking holes. Also ensure a small piece of cotton protrudes out of the each wicking hole.
> 
> Hope it helps



Thanks bud, I'll try it when I get home, I've been leaving it out of rotation due to the leaking, and I really do like the flavour on it, so it's a real shame I can't use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Reviving a thread of an RTA that I love! I just cannot get a better dessert vape on any other atty, rdas included!

Running one of my many Shados with a single coil configuration. 3.5mm (BVC alien ofcourse) trying a new wicking method in single coil and I am lovimg it, no leaks yet 3 tanks down!

Game changer the juice of choice of course!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS

Got this tank because of your opinion and others,and I totally agree.
This tells you what a dessert is meant to taste like,after that,use the juice in another tank and go on memory. 
Game,changed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## AKS

PS, Thanks for the wicking advice @Jengz . Works a charm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

@Jengz of all my dual coils I’ve ever owned and used, the Shado is still my favorite without question!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

The way @Jengz raves about the Omni shado is really tempting me to get one, everytime I log onto the forum I see that he’s posted something about the shado . 

I only use RDA’s and vape fruits because desserts are usually disappointing in most RDA’s. Think I’m going to look at getting the shado soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Aasif cape vape said:


> The way @Jengz raves about the Omni shado is really tempting me to get one, everytime I log onto the forum I see that he’s posted something about the shado .
> 
> I only use RDA’s and vape fruits because desserts are usually disappointing in most RDA’s. Think I’m going to look at getting the shado soon.


Ay, over the years I've learnt, if you love something, don't be shy to show it!

With all of it's flaws, this rta produces the best dessert vape. I only vape desserts in my omnis thought, have not tried fruits in here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Jengz said:


> Ay, over the years I've learnt, if you love something, don't be shy to show it!



Ahaa! A man of culture I see .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

